

Can App Ideas be Validated With Only Design? - thoushallnot
http://www.designforfounders.com/app-idea/

======
wsc981
Apple has a nice WWDC 2014 video on this topic as well. It's called
"Prototyping: fake it till you make it".

You can find it on the following page:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/)

